# [Discussione -no flame]Non sentiamoci tutti Mod

## btbbass

Ciao a tutti, volevo sottoporvi una questione che mi sta a cuore, relativa alla vivibilità del forum, da molti dichiarato come uno dei punti di forza della nostra amata Gentoo.

E' infatti un po' di tempo che vedo in alcuni topic risposte che nn hanno a che vedere con gli argomenti proposti, ma sono solo discussioni abbastanza polverose e opinabili sulla reale oppurtunità del topic stesso..

In parole povere, vedo sempre più spesso frasi del tipo

 *Quote:*   

> secondo me questo con linux non centra nulla, quindi sei off-topic perchè
> 
> 1).
> 
> 2)..
> ...

 

con relativa risposta, solitamente di un terzo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> no, secondo me sarebbe off-topic se 
> 
> 4)....
> ...

 

ecc..

Allora io mi chiedo:

che ci stanno a fare i Mod?

Non sono loro gli arbitri che dall'alto dei loro scranni giudicano e "puniscono"?

Sarebbe molto più utile, se si vuole dare una mano in questo senso, segnalare via PM il fatto all'interessato, e magari ad un mod, in modo da non intasare di messaggi "poco utili" il forum..

A mio modesto parere, ovviamente

Che ne pensate?

----------

## comio

Io uso queste policy:

 - Se l'argomento mi interessa e lo condivido leggo e rispondo (se so la risposta)

 - Se l'argomento è solo un polverone non rispondo per non far aumentare l'entropia... che già è alta in questo universo

 - Non rispondo ai post con oggetto insignificante (tipo: "aiutatemi please", ...) dato che non apro quei post

 - Se l'utente è nuovo ed ha fatto qualche errorino "di forma" rispondo alla domanda e comunque do qualche parere su come correggere il tiro

luigi

----------

## Ic3M4n

secondo me se uno viola in qualche modo le regole del forum che ci siamo dati è che abbiamo accettato è corretto far presente la cosa. logicamente senza entrare in toni volgari o offensivi. non credo che il ruolo dei mod sia quello di semplici poliziotti come non è loro obligo leggersi ogni thread. quindi nel momento in cui ritengo di dover fare un richiamo alle linee guida o se un thread è duplicato di un'altro lo segnalo e spesso inserisco anche il thread di riferimento in modo che possa essere effettuato un merge. 

molto spesso noto che molti utenti se ne infischiano delle linee guida, cosa che mi da molto fastidio. se ci sono è perchè servono per mantenere una certa coerenza e devono essere rispettate da tutti, non da chi ne ha voglia.

----------

## Kernel78

Io se vedo una persona che butta cartacce per terra o non raccoglie gli escrementi del proprio cane non corro a chiamare i carabinieri per farle fare una multa ma la rendo edotta del fatto che sta sbagliando a comportarsi così ...

(mi viene in mente un paragone tra gli escrementi di cane e un noto sistema operativo ma andrei OT  :Wink:  )

----------

## bandreabis

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Io se vedo una persona che butta cartacce per terra o non raccoglie gli escrementi del proprio cane non corro a chiamare i carabinieri per farle fare una multa ma la rendo edotta del fatto che sta sbagliando a comportarsi così ...
> 
> (mi viene in mente un paragone tra gli escrementi di cane e un noto sistema operativo ma andrei OT  )

 

In effetti, vedere per terra escrementi di cane NON è una bella.... Vista!  :Laughing: 

----------

## MajinJoko

Il problema non è tanto che qualcuno si permetta di riprendere chi sbaglia. Nella giusta misura ci può stare, è qualcosa intrinseco nello spirito di una comunità aiutarsi l'un l'altro su aspetti diversi.

Il vero problema è che spesso questi "rimpoveri" sono a dir poco ironici, spesso sforano nell'offesa gratuita e in una spocchiosita ingiustificatà. Poi, capisco che chi partecipa di più a questo forum di fronte a certi post si sente in un qualche modo preso in giro, ma perché invece di creare il solito - un pò inutile e fastidioso - polverone, non risolvere il tutto via MP?

Alla fine vale il solito discorso: nessuno è obbligato a rispondere. Un conto è vedere la solita richiesta trita e ritrita, e qualche "utente anziano" che risponde postando semplicemente i link di discussioni che si trovano con il tasto "cerca"; un altro è vedere che arriva spesso (ma per fortuna, non sempre) qualcuno che parte con qualche discorso che - poi neanche troppo velatamente - è palesemente volto ad attaccare chi ha sbagliato.

----------

## btbbass

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

>  ...
> 
> Il vero problema è che spesso questi "rimpoveri" sono a dir poco ironici, spesso sforano nell'offesa gratuita e in una spocchiosita ingiustificatà. Poi, capisco che chi partecipa di più a questo forum di fronte a certi post si sente in un qualche modo preso in giro, ma perché invece di creare il solito - un pò inutile e fastidioso - polverone, non risolvere il tutto via MP?
> 
> ...
> ...

 

E' esattamente quello che intendevo! Anche perchè in altro modo si rischia solo di ottenere l'effetto contrario,senza dare un reale aiuto ai Mod, tutto qua..

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Se poi delle persone adulte non riescono ad autodisciplinarsi è meglio che tornino all'asilo o si ricoverino, perchè sono solo dei malati di mente. Se poi capita un mezzo battibbecco ogni tanto fa nulla e ci sono sempre gli MP per chiarirsi. IMHO

 

Quindi anche tu concordi con me sul fatto che il 99% degli italiani, dai tifosi di calcio ai parlamentari debbano essere rinchiusi visto che hanno dimostrato più volte di non sapersi disciplinare  :Wink: 

Quello che mi infastidisce del vedere sporcare il forum è che le ricerche diventano più complicate visto l'aumento dell'entropia ... il fatto poi che tu ritenga meno grave lo "sporcare" un forum rispetto ad una ML mi sembra molto affine al pensiero italico della muta accettazione dinnanzi a pochi che rovinano il patrimonio di tutti, spero di sbagliarmi e che questa mia impressione sia dovuta soltanto ad un fraintendimento dovuto alle limitazioni dello strumento che usiamo per esprimere i nostri pensieri piuttosto che ad un difetto nel pensiero stesso  :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

sotto un certo punto di vista devo dare ragione a Kernel78

però molto spesso capita che qualcuno apra un thread con 2-3-4 problemi che si sovrappongono in risposte e non fanno altro che incasinare il tutto. provate ad andare a ricercare un problema in un forum scritto in questo modo. risulta impossibile fare ricerche anche sapendo che qualcuno un po' di tempo prima ha avuto un problema simile. 

il forum non è solo uno strumento per portare aiuto ad una persona in quel dato momento, è anche un mezzo di ricerca delle problematiche passate che ogni tanto ritornano.

per fare un'esempio su mille quanti topic ci sono sui problemi delle schede video radeon? un'infinità. quanti di questi sono simili / uguali? molti. non sarebbe stato meglio prima di aprire un nuovo thread andare a vedere se qualcuno aveva lo stesso problema? magari con la risposta già pronta? no, perchè lo sbattimento di dover cercare un thread è molto superiore rispetto all'aspettare che qualcuno ti posti la sua soluzione o ti linki il thread in questione. va da se che questo tipo di atteggiamento è come vedere un cane che si morde la coda. aumentando sempre di più il numero dei thread vecchi con tematiche uguali fa passare la voglia a chiunque di mettersi a cercare qualsiasi cosa.

Tutto questo è scritto nelle linee guida, quanti di noi le applicano? e quanti di noi seguono le indicazioni presenti quando aprono un nuovo thread?

se non altro in questo forum non ho ancora trovato post assurdi come in altri che mi è capitato di leggiucchiare del tipo:

argomento X -> 10 post -> scusate so di non essere nel posto giusto ma sapete per caso come posso risolvere il problema Y?

e spero di non arrivarci mai, perchè sarebbe la fine del forum.

----------

## cloc3

mitico btbbass. come hai saputo pubblicare questo post esattamente un'ora e quattro minuti prima che ve ne fosse il bisogno?

certo che, costringendo i mod a chiudere il topic con il saluto di Fonderia-Digitale, lo abbiamo superato un tantino, il senso della misura.

e ci abbiamo fatto anche un figurino non male.

 :Very Happy: 

allegria. sono cose che capitano. al di là di questo episodio questo forum è vitale e mediamente ben utilizzato.

mi dispiace avere notato che, da qualche tempo, i moderatori tendano a intervenire molto meno. forse per scelta esplicita di limitarsi alle strette funzioni di servizio. quando si alzano le tensioni, finisce sempre che ne perde la qualità.

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Io se vedo una persona che butta cartacce per terra o non raccoglie gli escrementi del proprio cane non corro a chiamare i carabinieri per farle fare una multa ma la rendo edotta del fatto che sta sbagliando a comportarsi così ...

 

io sono dell'idea che i panni sporchi sono capace di lavarmeli da solo. senza la necessità di nascondermi dietro le spalle di nessuno.

sono grande abbastanza per farlo e per prendermene la responsabilità.

mi rendo perfettamente conto di essere uno di quelli che esagerano, delle volte, ma se tutti ci controllassimo, non succederebbe nessun disordine. dico tutti a cominciare da chi vuole sempre avere ragione a tutti i costi e non la vuole (non la sa) motivare, chi parla per sentito dire, e chi crede che il forum sia un posto dove buttare i propri problemi nell'attesa che qualche fesso li risolva al posto suo...

ovviamente difendo la categoria di ci si scalda, perché ho sempre visto persone farlo in buona fede (salvo rari esempi che hanno già avuto il ban): invece che sparare sulo contro una delle due categorie, guardiamo anche a chi non usa il forum in modo consono e se ne frega delle linee guida.

----------

## X-Drum

secondo la mia modesta opinione,

se e quando qualche utente (questo include anche il sottoscritto) si "eleva" temporaneamente

a moderatore, indicando/ricordando/citando/richiamando quali siano le linee guide del forum, la netiquette 

o in generale regole comportamentali dettate dal buonsenso,

lo fa perchè da bravo utente (rispettando ed apprezzando questa risorsa, questo forum)

non sopporta determinati atteggiamenti non proprio "corretti" che incontra in altri forum.

Diciamoci la verita: in linea di massima possiamo dire (ok è fazioso cio che affermo ma..) che il forum

gentoo, rispetto alla media dei forum, offre *reale* supporto agli utenti ed è abbastanza ordinato.

Il problema è che pero' se non siamo tutti moderatori un motivo ci sarà anche  :Very Happy: 

non tutti (e questo riinclude anche me) abbiamo le capacità o l'attitudine per farlo,

bisogna essere diplomatici, saper sedare i malumori, e sopratutto non abusare della propria

carica o farla pesare agli utenti.

Operare come moderatore ( se vuoi farlo per bene) non è semplice.

Detto questo io apprezzo che gli utenti facciano notare determinate cose ad altri utenti:

*apertuta post duplicati

*indicazione di documentazione/risorse ufficiali

*formattazione dei post

questo significa che l'utente in questione ha a cuore il forum e che questa sta diventando 

una comunità vera e propria (dove si informa si "educa" ecc) non un semplice forum.

Tuttavia un n00b o un Veteran o un qualsiasi utente *non dovrebbe* cazziare sparando a zero

con termini acidi dovrebbe limitarsi tranquillamente ad esporre la propria visione dei fatti o della cosa,

se proprio vuole/deve.

insomma in una parola civiltà

non nascondo pero' che a me certi atteggiamenti (iper-dupe,iper-ot,inconcludenza,castronerie a nastro) 

danno veramente fastidio.

ciao

----------

## lucapost

Proviamo a far una cosa costruttiva.

Ho dato una letta a http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forum e http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moderatore.

 *Wikipedia wrote:*   

> Comportamenti tipici offensivi o che esulino dalle regole di un forum vengono moderati da figure preposte per il controllo e rispetto delle stesse regole, i cosiddetti moderatori, i quali vengono scelti dall'amministratore come persone fidate, e generalmente equilibrate, in modo da non incorrere in abusi di potere.

 

Questi sopra sono comportamenti che dovrebbero assumere esclusivamente i moderatori.

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Detto questo io apprezzo che gli utenti facciano notare determinate cose ad altri utenti:
> 
> *apertuta post duplicati
> ...

 

E queste sono le attiviÃ  da carabiniere che un utente puÃ² intraprendere.

Pensate che gli utenti possano vantare altri comportamenti tipici da mod?

Per le regole degli utenti, io aggiungerei ad esempio questa, visto che mi riguarda:

 *Quote:*   

>  * critiche riguardo l'arroganza di una risposta inviale privatamente.

 

Siete d'accordo?

----------

## X-Drum

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Questi sopra sono comportamenti che dovrebbero assumere esclusivamente i moderatori.
> 
>  *X-Drum wrote:*   
> ...

 

non deve essere necessariamente è un aut aut

mettiamola cosi: c'e' gente che non puo fare a meno di fare un'osservazione

qualora il comportamento di un utente non è perfettamente in linea con le regole

del forum (anche la sola richiesta di un'adeguata formattazione del post tramite bbcode)

e gente a cui non interessa assolutamente e delega la cosa ai moderatori.

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pensate che gli utenti possano vantare altri comportamenti tipici da mod?
> 
> Per le regole degli utenti, io aggiungerei ad esempio questa, visto che mi riguarda:
> ...

 

penso che se un utente è infastidito dal comportamento di un'altro utente o comunque

puoi venire in suo aiuto e contemporaneamente giovare al forum,

puo fare un'appunto, ma è importante il modo in cui lo fa

----------

## GiRa

Mi sembra che queste continue riflessioni sull'educazione si facciano recentemente perchè ci son tanti utenti pigri che si attirano contro le maldicenze.

Esempio nel mondo reale: se 20 anni fa giravi a cavallo ed uno, che so, si faceva pestare un piede da un equino, era considerato, anche dai propri amici, un fesso che non sta attento ad una creatura di 6 quintali che ha un idea della resistenza fisica differente da quella di un essere umano. Oggi ti fan causa.

Ovviamente non mi sto riferendo a btbbass che è un utente che tiene da sempre un ottimo comportamento e lo sappiamo tutti.

----------

## X-Drum

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Mi sembra che queste continue riflessioni sull'educazione si facciano recentemente perchè ci son tanti utenti pigri che si attirano contro le maldicenze.

 

si ovviamente, se saltano fuori questi discorsi è perchè questo fenomeno è in rapida crescita, e di 

conseguenza noi utenti ne risentiamo (vale anche per chi a fronte di una situazione del genere si astiene dal richiamare)

tuttavia è normale che sia cosi, ed in ogni caso anche se la frequenza di tale fenomeno dovesse diminuire il discorso

rimarebbe sempre il medesimo.

ciao

----------

## PboY

 *btbbass wrote:*   

> *

 

condivido in pieno quanto scritto, questo è il motivo che mi ha fatto passare la voglia di leggere il forum italiano nell'ultimo periodo. E' qualcosa di strabiliante il numero di reply in cui vengono scritti "secondo me è OT, dovrebbe andare di la", "secondo me non lo è" e via discorrendo. E' fastidioso, nell'ambito di ricerca di informazioni nel caso un utente stia cercando un informazione nel thread, doversi leggere tutta la pappardella della diatriba tra i 3 utenti che decidono se il topic è OT o no, per paura di perdersi la soluzione del suo problema scritta in mezzo a quella valanga di testo. 

Abbiamo dei mod che a parer mio hanno sempre dimostrato di saper fare il loro lavoro, non vedo l'utilità di sporcare il thread di qualcuno ogni volta, tanto se il topic è da spostare viene spostato anche senza che voi lo scriviate, anche scrivendoci voi che è OT, la fase di spostamento o chiusura non viene  velocizzata. tutto IMHO ovviamente.

----------

## GiRa

Il discorso di Pboy non fa una grinza.

Però continuo a pensare che per altri ambiti sia necessaria e utile l'automoderazione.

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Dopo l'esemplare post di Pboy, aggiungerei che magari l'automoderazione dovrebbe essere fatta, in termini molto pacati e amichevoli, in PM, così da non alzare il rumore nel topic.

Ciao.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

quoto pienamente Pboy! 

Inutile mille reply con avvisi se qualcuno ha infranto la netique del forum.. per quello ci sono i moderatori che hanno il potere di spostare/modificare/ecc.. un qualsiasi post.. ad ognuno il suo compito...e quello degli utenti è SOLO l'impegno di non recare disordine o infrangere regole di base per una serena convivenza in un luogo pubblico.

----------

## randomaze

Dopo esserci consultati tra moderatori vorremmo fare alcune precisazioni, alcune cose sono già state dette ma meglio ripetere con chiarezza.

Per velocizzare la segnalazione su un thread che "forse va spostato" basta un pm ai moderatori, che potrebbero essersi persi il post in questione, senza postare nulla in coda al thread. 

Per quanto riguarda le aggiunte al thread:

La "prima segnalazione", fatta con cortesia e senza acidità o ironia é, effettivamente, un ausilio ai moderatori che possono intervenire successivamente spostando il thread senza dilungarsi in spiegazioni (chiariamo, non velocizza nulla se non far risparmiare 2 minuti al moderatore di turno), ma é anche un ausilio all'utente che ha aperto il thread in questione che la volta successiva (si spera) userà la sezione e i toni corretti.

La seconda segnalazione é abbastanza inutile e non porta valore aggiunto, dalla terza segnalazione in poi si può parlare di accanimento senza senso, che danneggia la leggibilità stessa del thread e l'utente che, a prescindere dal dove ha postato, probabilmente ha un problema da risolvere e con tutto il rumore gratuito non riuscirà a risolvere... anzi, probabilmente si stancherà e non considererà più il forum come una risorsa o gentoo come una distribuzione con un bacino di utenza collaborativo.

Oltre a ciò, le segnalazioni successive sono anche una rottura di scatole per il moderatore di quartiere che, se può, si trova a dover splittare il thread per eliminare i post assolutamente inutili.

Ovviamente la cortesia e l'educazione sono un requisito necessario a tutti i post, compresi quelli in un cui si fa notare a un'altro utente che forse ha fatto un errore. Possono capitare i momenti negativi in cui per fretta o per umore una risposta viene data in maniera un pò sgarbata o frettolosa ma é bene che capitino il meno possibile.

Vi ricordo che normalmente i moderatori non fanno un poll per decidere se un thread va spostato o meno: leggono il contenuto del thread (ripeto: il contenuto, non il rumore), decidono e lo spostano se deve essere spostato. Altrimenti lo lasciano la, a precindere dal parere contenuto nel thread. Ovviamente nessuno é perfetto, ed esistono i pm per segnalare eventuali errori di moderazione. O, se preferite, apriamo un thread dove mettere le segnalazioni ai moderatori.

Da ultimo, una precisazione generale che forse non é necessaria ma alle volte la nostra impressione é che non sia chiaro per tutti. Il moderatore non é un poliziotto e neanche un operatore ecologico: é una persona che volontariamente dedica parte del proprio tempo libero al forum per farlo funzionare correttamente. Trovare nei post frasi del tipo "Moderatori spostate il threa dove preferite", "Moderatori a me! Voglio che chiudiate questo thread" sono al limite del dispregiativo (anzi, la seconda é oltre tale limite) e sono pertanto da evitare.

----------

